# Tanzer 22 vs. Paceship P23



## markcampbell (May 3, 2010)

I am looking to purchase my first sailboat. I have been doing a lot of research on both the Tanzer 22 and Paceship P23 primarily because there are some for sale in my local area. 

I have purchased and read the Start sailing right book as well as watched the two part DVD series. I am signed up for the USPS Squadron saftey course as well as a 15 hr sailing school this spring.

I am looking for something with a fin keel that is stable and easy to learn on. I know Tanzer has a pretty active class association and Paceship has a pretty good website that is up and coming.

I would love any other suggestions on boats in the 20 - 23 ft range that may be a good choice as well. Again this will be my first summer on the water and I am interested in something for day sailing as well as short overnight trips.

Any information/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm a little bias, but a Merit 25 (although larger) would fit the bill. The tanzer is a little faster but the paceship is a little more comfy. 

Merit also made a 22 and a 23 footer. There are a lot of boats in that size range that'll fit your requirements.


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

The Tanzer is a good boat. There are 2 Paceship 23's, the P23 and the PY23. I like the older P model but any of these boats are suitable and can be found at very reasonable prices. Condition and how they are fitted out would be what determined pick of the crop.


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

Mark

Our first boat was a Paceship P23. This is not to be confused with the Paceship PY23 which has more interior room and is a bit slower.

The P23 was a C&C design and according to rumour had same hull as Tanzer 22. I do not believe that is true but they are definitely very very similar boats. The biggest difference I know between a Tanzer 22 and a Paceship P23 is the cooler. The P23 has a molded in top loading cooler and the Tanzer has a side loading refrigerator style cooler which is more difficult to use.

both are good boats. The P23 was overbuilt like most boats of that time and the wiring was bad (but simple) with the fuse box in the cockpit locker and lots of corrosion on the connections.

Mike


----------



## markcampbell (May 3, 2010)

Mike,

Thanks for the info. I know I won't be ready to race it this summer but do you think I would notice a great difference between the Tanzer and the P23 if I were to race them next season. This year I am doing my best not to have the family swimming while sailing.

I have two boats I am looking at. A 1973 P23 for $3,000 and a 1985 T22 w/trailer for $2500. 

The P23 is in great shape with 3 sails, a 2008 8hp honda long shaft motor, all rigging, PFD's and saftey gear.

The T22 is in good shape with the two original sails, an early 1990's outboard, a trailer and not much else in the way of gear.

I plan on getting involved in the coming years with a local yacht clubs low key racing series and hope either of these boats could handle something like that.

Any thoughts on either boat based on descriptions.

Thanks Again,
Mark


----------



## t22cayuga (Jun 4, 2008)

Tanzer 22 was our first boat. We bought a cheap one (<$2000) and spent a lot of time and money upgrading it over 5 years, racing locally in PHRF, doing daysails, and a few overnights. It's a great boat to learn to sail and race on, and to learn about boat maintenance. It's really hard to beat the internet owner's group and all of the online resources. As a racer it was fun, and we did really well, but there wasn't a lot of competition in that rating band and we eventually bought a much faster boat. If you know you want to get into racing you might look at what's being raced in your area and take that into consideration. We were the second slowest rated boat in the slowest fleet in the bay. Pursuit races were interesting. 

Our boat spent the winter on stands next to a Paceship 23 one year. They are really similar looking boats, and it looks like they have very similar PHRF ratings.


----------



## markcampbell (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I too feel the two boats are quite similar but seem to like the lines on the T22 a bit better and their online association website is top notch. I am heading down to take a hard look at the T22 this weekend and hope it is in good enough shape to bring home. I can't wait to get on the water. 

Mark


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

Buy the Honda motor and the boat is free. There is a good Paceship site also. But if you want to race why not look at something like a Merit 25?


----------



## tomwatt (Dec 11, 2009)

I think I know of a free Tanzer 22 not too far from you (south of Boston), a bit dirty and in need of some work, if you're inclined to go that route.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

RXBOT said:


> Buy the Honda motor and the boat is free. There is a good Paceship site also. But if you want to race why not look at something like a Merit 25?


Bingo!!!


----------



## thomasc (Jan 2, 2011)

I've heard that the tanzer 22 is the same as the P23. tanzer bought the molds from paceship. Can't verify that though.


----------



## hriehl1 (Aug 8, 2007)

I believe it is the Paceship 26 and Tanzer 27 that are the same... not sure about the smaller boats.


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

That is correct Tanzer bought the Paceship 26 moulds when they closed and called the boat 27. The P23 was a C&C design very similar to the Tanzer 22 design. Seems like around 1970 there were a lot of designers and builders that had small to medium size flush deck designs. While there is no headroom you are only supposed to sit or lay down when below anyway. I like flush deck designs in these smaller boats because I dislike practically useless skinny sidedects on the raised cabin models. Each to their own choice.


----------



## markinmontreal (Mar 10, 2009)

*What did you decide?*

Hello Mark,
I am contemplating the same two boats.
Did you decide? And if so, what was your decision and are you happy with it?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## hriehl1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Both are sound proven designs. Both, when raced, will perform to their respective ratings so do you REALLY care if one is one-twentyfifth of a knot faster in absolute terms? When you race either of these boats, your results will be 99% your sailing skill and 1% your boat's factory design.

In older boats like these, your own description says it all... one is in great shape with better sails and outboard; the other good shape with older sails and outboard. Better sails and outboard alone make up the $500 difference three times over.


----------

